# Request help in finding, making or adapting a sturdy bench/table for a Model 9 A SB Lathe



## cayuse (Sep 12, 2014)

Any suggestions for a bench/table to mount a SB 9A lathe? Plans or suggestions where I might find a sturdy mounting platform would be greatly appreciated.

C


----------



## Halligan142 (Sep 12, 2014)

Use a solid core wood door blank for the top.  Wherever the lathe feet and countershaft sit put a piece of sheet metal.  This will prevent the lathe from digging in when you mount it with the bolts. For the legs use 4x4s made into squares.  Mount one on each end and one in middle.  Connect them horizontally with 2x4s and that will stiffen the whole thing up and make it solid.  You can encase the outside with plywood to enclose it and build shelves, cabinets, or drawers underneath.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 12, 2014)

Which end of PA are you? I am 15 miles west in Ohio...Bob


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 13, 2014)

I built a modified version of this which came from an old Popular Mechanics (I think):


----------



## Thoro (Sep 13, 2014)

How about one of these cabinets?  I have a spare (not the one in the picture)  with the drawers and everything.  ...Was for a heavy 10.  with a 3 foot bed.


----------



## Don B (Sep 13, 2014)

This is what I did with my Myford and it made a nice solid stand, I purchased a roller cabinet removed the drawers and added hardwood frames to the sides to give something to fasten plywood to, the hardwood is fastened to the sides by drilling the cabinet and bolting hardwood to it, then used 3/4 ply to build the caps/ends, it's very sturdy and I have ample storage, I'll do a bit of a sketch if you want to show how I did it and kept it ridged.


----------



## Thoro (Sep 13, 2014)

Don B said:


> This is what I did with my Myford and it made a nice solid stand, I purchased a roller cabinet removed the drawers and added hardwood frames to the sides to give something to fasten plywood to, the hardwood is fastened to the sides by drilling the cabinet and bolting hardwood to it, then used 3/4 ply to build the caps/ends, it's very sturdy and I have ample storage, I'll do a bit of a sketch if you want to show how I did it and kept it ridged.




That's awesome!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 13, 2014)

ROLLING BENCH


----------



## Don B (Sep 13, 2014)

Thoro said:


> That's awesome!


Thank you... I was going to weld one up but I detest building drawers, that picture was taken recently, I've had that lathe for 30 years and it used almost daily, I'm somewhat anal about keeping my tools clean...!)


----------



## pjf134 (Sep 14, 2014)

I like the metal one I have that came with the lathe and added some drawers to it for extra weight and rigid up the unit. They do sell them, but you can make it if you have the right tools. I hear the wood absorbs moisture and could change the level or twist of the bed. If you use wood do check the level or twist when weather changes to make sure it did not move. My opion of course on this madder, but some people will agree with me, but have no first hand knowledge on the madder just what I hear.
Paul


----------



## Duker (Sep 17, 2014)

*Request help in finding, making or adapting a sturdy bench/table for a Model ...*

Depending on your budget you could weld a frame and drop in a tool chest like the Harbor Freight 44" or 56" tool chest for your drawer storage. I am currently building a set of work benches using the cabinets. I have a thread on the build located here. 

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4235689#post4235689

Here are some pictures to give you an idea...


----------



## Don B (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Request help in finding, making or adapting a sturdy bench/table for a Model ...*



Duker said:


>



That is outstanding work, very nice.........!)


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 19, 2014)

cayuse said:


> Any suggestions for a bench/table to mount a SB 9A lathe? Plans or suggestions where I might find a sturdy mounting platform would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> C



I have a steel bench that I got with a lathe I restored.   I did some mods to the cabinet to make it more useful and attractive.  When the lathe sold the buyer decided to not take the cabinet as he had a place to put the lathe and didn't need it. He took a credit instead ( $ 300.00)  it had a SBL workshop mounted on it with a 3 1/2' bed so there are mount holes in the top for that lathe
I am 30 min south east of phila. airport if you would like to cone look at it.
I will take photos of the cabinet tomorrow and send them to you.
send my a private message with your E-mail so I can send photos to you.
Joe larsen


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 20, 2014)

cayuse said:


> Any suggestions for a bench/table to mount a SB 9A lathe? Plans or suggestions where I might find a sturdy mounting platform would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> C



I think I have attached the photos  of the cabinet for your lathe.   the ope end has a door that needs to be put on.  I just haven't done it yet.  That " cubby hole is for chucks and/or bulky things  if your interested you can com look at it .  dillsburg isn't THAT far from me  here in south jersey
joe


----------



## sniggler (Sep 21, 2014)

I welded up the table for my SB 11"  leaving some room to get a roll away under it later. The lathe feet bolt through the wood top and the angle iron. The materials were on hand so they influenced the design. 

Angle iron feet, top supports and lower cross member are stout 3"x3"x3/8 and the channel uprights are 8" the table top is maple butcher block it and the lathe form the top cross member.


----------



## kd1yt (Sep 30, 2014)

Haunt places that carry institutional (college, university, medical, state govt....) surplus),  I got an iron legged steel topped table for cheap, 'cause it was ugly and heavy (exactly what most shoppers would not want), that'd withstand a missile strike


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 13, 2014)

I  I have an all metal frame that had a 3 1/2' Southbend   9" with horizontal drive on it mounted on it

you probably have found something but if not this one can be yours for $200.  including the sears cabinet that is built in.   delivery to dillsburg and be arranged for $ 50.00 for my gas
if interested send me your E-mail as I can't seem to be able to attach photos to this reply
good luck
Joebiplane


----------



## MarioM (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyway you go with your bench....check the height.  It is very uncomfortable to work with a machine to low.


----------



## aggierailroad (Oct 14, 2014)

New to the forum, but my new to me 10k is going to sit on a frame built around the Harbor Freight 44" work bench. I'm going to be converting to an undermount drive setup to make everything a bit cleaner and gain some room.

Just started this past week, and here's where I am:

2" 0.065" wall square tubing, adjustable slip in feet from J.W. Winco - rated for about 9,000lbs apiece I think.

Legs will get filled with compacted dry sand to absorb vibration and add mass.

















Total size is 24"x60" with the lathe controls at about 47 inches. I'm a tall guy and find almost everything to be too low for my tastes. Top will be 2x4 with tension rods, followed by 12ga carbon steel pan.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 14, 2014)

HF has a Oak work bench for 139.00 on sale during their parking lot deal...

Bob


----------



## aggierailroad (Oct 29, 2014)

Got a few updates.









Braces for the toolbox (upside down)


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice looking welds


----------



## aggierailroad (Nov 10, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Nice looking welds




Thanks. Just a rookie compared to most.

Got the motor/pulley assembly tacked in. Used unistrut (2 pieces) so that I could get some lateral adjustment for belt alignment with the upper pulleys. Plenty of room left for the VFD !!!


----------

